# Terminal tackle confidence



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

During the trophy rockfish season, after seeing the size of some of the fish being caught, I decided to snell all the hooks that I would be using. During the summer months I have been buying right off the shelf. Recently I have been lucky enough to hook some nice rays  Each time they have pulled free. When I reeled in I found that the hook was missing. The coils left in the line indicate a less than perfect snell job.  

I have decided to start tying (snelling) my own hooks for all my fishing. I would hate to lose the "big One" because I was too lazy to tie my own. At least if I do lose one it will be my fault  

How many tie their own? Am I becoming anal in my growing wiser?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I do*

and I use pretty little colored beads....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Big Rad said:


> How many tie their own? Am I becoming anal in my growing wiser?


BR, I started tying my own rigs a couple years ago just because by buying a bulk spool of line and hooks its cheaper. Plus like you say, if the hook pulls I got nobody to blame but me.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I usually tie my rigs*

during my wife and mine quiet time; she thinks am listening .........


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

I tie all my own stuff as well. I do it because I enjoy to. I just started using the uniknot for the hooks. Works very well.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Do they make a vise or something*

to hold the hooks while tying your rigs? Sometimes it would be nice to have both hands available.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Big Rad*

If the hooks are missing from store bought snelled rigs, it is probably because the mono pound test is too light. In any case, if I make rigs, I prefer to snell my own hooks because I can select the pound test, rig length, hook type, and hook size. I use 60 or 80 pounds test. There are several ways to snell hooks. I would have to look for my favorite snell reference.

If I don't use rigs, then I use the heavy duty high low rigs, but I don't use snelled hooks on these rigs. I use clips to fasten the hooks to the rigs. I find Breakaway clips the safest to use with Berkley Cross-Lok 150 lbs snaps being the second. Duolock snaps will pop open. Split rings and other types will come off the rigs. Believe me, I have learned the hard way.

Which rig do I feel more confident with? I would have to say my homemade rigs? I have never lost big cownose rays. In fact, I break them off on purpose by pointing the rod at them, tightening the drag all the way, walking back and reeling at the same time. My line always break at the shockleader and running line knot.

Which rig I like better? The high low rig because it casts farther and can hold 2 hooks.

It is all based on your choice and experience. That is what makes fishing fun and confusing


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 22, 2003)

I am like reddog1 and have been using a uni-knot for my snells. Easier to tie and has not failed like I have had a few classic snells fail.

One thing you need to watch is the hook eye while you are tightening the snell. I have had a few eyes that had a sharp edge because the eye is not completely closed. As you tighten the snell, the edge cuts into the line.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

My Favorite Snell Knot


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Break Away clips*

Green Cart where do you buy your BA Clips?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Snell hooks*

Just remember, the snell should be on the shank of the hook and SHOULD NOT go through the hook eye at all. This keeps the hook in line when setting the hook. Lot of people put the finished line through the eye of the hook and this does not allow for a good hookset. Try it without using running the line through the eye opening.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sandcrab said:


> Just remember, the snell should be on the shank of the hook and SHOULD NOT go through the hook eye at all. This keeps the hook in line when setting the hook. Lot of people put the finished line through the eye of the hook and this does not allow for a good hookset. Try it without using running the line through the eye opening.


Sandcrab, is that for J's or circles? I know that a "true" snell does not go through the eye but I have never had a problem snelling through the eye on circles.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Technically Breakaway Spinlink and Fastlink Clips*

Breakaway Spinlink is rated at 60 lbs and Breakaway Fastlink is rated at 80 lbs. Both are stainless steel and are almost black. You can buy them at the US Breakaway, Cabelas, and Walmart. They cost about $3 per 10. They are pricey, but I like them. I save some money by ordering 100s at a time from Breakaway site in England, but I recommend that you order them from Cabelas or buy at Walmart for convenience.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Eye or not?*

Originally, the hooks that were snelled did not even have eye. The end was just a flattened tip.

Later, the snelled hooks have eye bent at a tangent either towards or away from the barb. These hooks should have line going through the eye because that is why the eyes are bent.

Then later or now, for ordinary hooks with straight eyes, some snelled knots should not have the line going through the eye because when the line is tightened after tying the snell knot, the line is abrased from the pull.

That is why I suggest my favorite snell knot above because (1) this knot is easy to tie, (2) I can put the line through the eye, and (3) pull the line tight - actually, you don't have to pull the line very tightly as you would with the other snelled knot techniques.

There will be always be arguments for and against, but that is what makes fishing a challenge to learn tricks.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Green Cart*

Which Walmart do you go to that carries the clips?


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*SMILE - You Dont' Trust Walmart!!*

Yeah! Probably not every Walmart carries Breakaway clips. I bought some at Bowie, but it had been a long, long time so I am not sure about now. Too bad that Basspro does not carry them according to the catalog because you could go to the store near Baltimore Washington International Airport (I did not want to say BWI  because I would get flack for that).


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*That one is*

over my head.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Orest*

What do you mean it is over your head? You are from Ellicott City which is near Baltimore. So I assume you know where BWI and Bowie are unless you are trying to say something else.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Green Cart said:


> (I did not want to say BWI  because I would get flack for that).



Meaning?????


Flack for what? Saying BWI.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Oh! That!*

In other words, I was saying that if I say BWI, I would get responses as to what BWI stands for


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Ok*

Not from me.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I've been snelling my hooks so long that I couldn't even tell you what a pack of snelled hooks costs. As to what knot I use I have no idea what it's called. I just double loop through the eye then 5 turns around the line and back through the double loop. Spit on it then cinch up tight leaving about 1/4" of tag after snipping. If the leader is heavier than 30# I put a drop of crazy glue on the knot. Because of the different lengths of snell required is just a lot easier to tie it as needed. Same goes for hi/lo rigs. I tie them as needed. I've had leaders break but never a knot failure other than a sinker knot which is designed to fail when hung-up.

Catman.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I always bought pre-snelled hooks until I started using circles. Most of the snelled circles I found had small size mono. Don't know why.

I snell all my own now using a knot tying doo-dad that I use for nail knotting tippets onto my fly line. (Yeah, I know the feelings about fly fishing here...) But the knot tyer does a great job on snells too. Can tie a real decent snell in 2 or 3 seconds and holds the hook too. Ties on the shank or ring. (I always tie on the shank.) It's also useful for tying shock leader to mono. Does a modified Albright... what they call a Gryp-knot.

If anybody's interested BPS has them in the fly fishing section. Called "Tie-Fast Knot Tyer" @ $4.99. Worth every penny in my book.

.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Snells go through the eye but only when the eye is offset. If you snell through the eye on a straight hook, you're asking for a break-off. Owner circles (my favorite) always have an offset eye.

And as for the original question, I buy pre-snelled hooks for bottom rigs when I'm fishing for smaller stuff. For big drum, cobia and spring stripers, I snell my own on 80-pound test.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*CatMan - Sinker Knot*

Can you explain that knot?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Sinker Knot*

Sure. It's just a double overhand knot (not a square knot) and not cinched very tight. The purpose of the knot is to slip when there is a lot of steady pressure put on it like when hung in a wreck. Rather give up a sinker than a fish. Don't use it for long casts or the shock will cause it to fail.

Catman.


----------

